# Suggestions for easy access trout streams Iron Mountain?



## Jakeway (Jul 13, 2017)

Hello y'all.

I'm a Tennessean coming to the UP for a week. Ultimate destination is Lake Gogebic, but I can't get into the lodge until 4 pm Saturday. I'll be staying at a motel in Iron Mountain the night before. Any suggestions for a wadable stream I can spend a few hours on between Iron Mountain and Lake Gogebic?

I'll have a 5 wt flyrod; I usually fish nymphs or streamers.

Also any recommendations on local fly shops where I can add some money to the local economy?


----------



## B.Jarvinen (Jul 12, 2014)

There is a good shop in Iron River - in between Iron Mountain and the Gogebic area. Kind of small now; there used to be two shops there. But the owner of the one still open is really helpful and the fishing in Iron County is fantastic. There is also a shop on US-2 right near the WI/MI border, I forget the name of the small crossroads. (US-2 crosses into Wisco just for several miles on it's way farther west in the U.P.)


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

B.Jarvinen said:


> There is a good shop in Iron River - in between Iron Mountain and the Gogebic area. Kind of small now; there used to be two shops there. But the owner of the one still open is really helpful and the fishing in Iron County is fantastic. There is also a shop on US-2 right near the WI/MI border, I forget the name of the small crossroads. (US-2 crosses into Wisco just for several miles on it's way farther west in the U.P.)


Yep I would change my hotel reservation to iron river. Then you can walk right out the door and fish... Drive a little further and hit some amazing streams... As said there's a small fly shop in town and also luckeys bait and tackle just outside town whom are super helpful.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

Paint river north of Iron River. Stop and get a pizza at Riverside in Iron River. I need to get up there soon. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## CrickNotCreek (Jun 15, 2016)

hawgeye said:


> Paint river north of Iron River. Stop and get a pizza at Riverside in Iron River. I need to get up there soon. Have fun and good luck.


Not that it's a big secret, but that's an unmentionable I believe.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Lots of great trout water in good ol Iron County. Like that has been mentioned you can walk out of the American Inn and fish right in town. Then head west and north. Pure heaven, you will most likely be alone. I believe there are Five blue ribbon trout streams in the area.


----------



## fishless fisher (Jan 23, 2006)

Hardcore outfitters on the way out of Iron Mountain, flys and all the terminal tackle you will need. Very nice shop for our area. Tell them Mattas sent you. Welcome to the UP and good luck fishing.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

fishless fisher said:


> Hardcore outfitters on the way out of Iron Mountain, flys and all the terminal tackle you will need. Very nice shop for our area. Tell them Mattas sent you. Welcome to the UP and good luck fishing.


Doesn't the Hardcore pursuit boys own that ? Mike Pelletier.


----------



## fishless fisher (Jan 23, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> Doesn't the Hardcore pursuit boys own that ? Mike Pelletier.


Yes Mike does. His family holds the fort down when he's on the road.


----------



## hawgeye (Mar 3, 2011)

CrickNotCreek said:


> Not that it's a big secret, but that's an unmentionable I believe.


Sorry about that.


----------



## Jakeway (Jul 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone. I did about a 60 mile drive around Iron Mountain and found some streams. I caught a handful of Brookies, but I had so much fun with the walleyes and jumbo perch at a certain big lake a few hours west of there, I never even got the fly rod out again after that first day.


----------

